# JDRF Type 1 Discovery Evening, London - 26th Feb 2013



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)

You are warmly invited to the first Type 1 Discovery Evening at Corney & Barrow, 25 Fenchurch Street. This free event will be a great opportunity for adults living with type 1 to hear about the latest type 1 diabetes research, while enjoying a complementary after-work drink in a relaxed and friendly atmosphere. 

There will also be interesting and inspirational talks from adults living and working with type 1 diabetes, and a chance to meet JDRF staff and learn about what we can do for you.

The event will take place in a private room in this great bar at the foot of the Lloyd's building. There will be short talks and presentations from 7pm - 9pm, but the bar will be open all evening with plenty of opportunity to meet other adults affected by type 1 diabetes.  

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/type-1-discovery-evening-london1


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks good to me, if i was closer i would be there !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Looks good to me, if i was closer i would be there !



Me too, it's a shame it's an evening - hard for me to get back from


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2013)

Get yourself there !  Its free & you will pick up something


----------

